
A framework for information extraction from tables in biomedical literature - nikolamilosevic
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10032-019-00317-0
======
mindcrime
Pretty cool. I could see this having some application for a project[0] I'm
working on - an open source platform for doing Literature Based Discovery[1].

More broadly than that, better approaches to extracting tabular information
could probably be useful in many domains. Definitely looking forward to
digging into this more deeply when I get home tonight.

[0]:
[https://github.com/fogbeam/Valmont-F](https://github.com/fogbeam/Valmont-F)

[1]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literature-
based_discovery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literature-based_discovery)

